
Computer Programming Is a Trade; Let's Act Like It - arikrak
http://online.wsj.com/articles/computer-programming-is-a-trade-lets-act-like-it-1407109947
======
embedded
WTF would you post an article that is behind a paywall?

~~~
arikrak
[http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Computer+Programming+Is+a+Trade%3B+Let%...](http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Computer+Programming+Is+a+Trade%3B+Let%27s+Act+Like+It+)

